# Constant DP?



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a constant dp which is awful. How do you feel dp - constantlly or time to time?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

nika said:


> I have a constant dp which is awful. How do you feel dp - constantlly or time to time?


i have it constantly 24/7- and I believe that the majority of the people here have it constantly as well.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> i have it constantly 24/7- and I believe that the majority of the people here have it constantly as well.


Yea most of the people here have it 24/7. If I had it only in episodes I probally wouldn't even come to this site.


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

nika said:


> I have a constant dp which is awful. How do you feel dp - constantlly or time to time?


i feel visually drunk 24/7


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

24/7 nightmare realm. Welcome to my life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> 24/7 nightmare realm. Welcome to my life.


Same, same here.


----------



## xenabaiche (May 9, 2012)

Do any of you have the blank mind constantly? I've had It for years.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

24/7 for..........5, 6, 7 years who knows anymore


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

24/7. There was a brief period last September when I felt pretty happy being so detached. After about 6 months this gave way to depression and total confusion which is where I'm at now. FUCK this.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

yes, I constantly have a blank mind. And I have 24/7 DP. Freaking hell


----------



## wanna go away (May 22, 2012)

I don't really know what it is like to have DP.


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

There will be maybe at most a couple of hours during the day where I feel pretty OK and am not even thinking about my DP, but it usually comes back. I've actually had DP on and off for a few months at a time from the age of about 11 or 12.


----------



## wanna go away (May 22, 2012)

I don't really know what its like to *not* havE dp. My phone didn't type that on my last entry.


----------

